# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder][Dbutant] Documentation ?

## ista9im

Bonjour  tous,

Quelqu'un peut me donner un lien vers une documentation en franais (ou un cours, un site,....) pour bien dbuter en PowerBuilder, et Merci.

----------


## Thig

Un petit site :  http://www.profsr.com/pbfr/PB.HTM 

A+ Thig

----------


## pilou007

Voici un autre site mais c'est avec la version 6.5 et 7.0 de PB
http://www.woodger.ca/pb_tips.htm
et un autre
http://mbresource.com/encore un :-))
http://www.wideopenwest.com/~rsizer/toc.htm
un forum...
http://www.tek-tips.com/threadminder.cfm?pid=144&page=8

Ce sont les sites que j'utilise en tant que dev PB...
A+

----------


## Thig

quelques autres sites :

Un site en anglais avec des news et articles techniques : http://pbdj.sys-con.com/

Un site espagnol trs complet http://www.powerbuilder.org/

----------

